# OG Master Kush



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

After a long drive, and my guy faking for 2 hours I finally got this beauty. 2 ounces of OG Master Kush. Haven't smoked a bowl yet, but it smells like a typical OG strain, some where around 20 sativa 80 Indica. Opened the bag in the car to examine the bud, had to air it out for 20 minutes before driving, it reeked so bad
There was also a 10.2 gram nug in there will post a pic of that.
Got a shit ton of Master now and about 9 grams of the AK-47 left will deff be mixing these 2 together


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## infinitihigh (Apr 8, 2013)

whats your zips run you? looking very tasty


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

infinitihigh said:


> whats your zips run you? looking very tasty


Thanks bro, still yet to smoke it, when my friend gets back from getting the blunt I'll give this bad boy a try.
$270 for zip, but it gets cheaper when I buy in bulk so I paid $500.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

That's Baltimore's prices for you.


----------



## benton OG (Apr 8, 2013)

OG kush runs 520 a zip in SC...wtf?


----------



## Medical420MI (Apr 8, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> View attachment 2607228
> 
> View attachment 2607230
> View attachment 2607231
> View attachment 2607229


That looks like some killer dank. That 10 gram nug is a nice top. Hope there isn't a big stem in it. lol


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

benton OG said:


> OG kush runs 520 a zip in SC...wtf?


Damn that's expensive lol. Maybe you should take a trip up to Maryland sometime. They have a whole bunch of killer strains for dead cheap. Got a syced 8th of outdoor GDP 2 weeks ago for $45. That sound too ridiculous. I would most likely never pay that much for anything haha.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

Medical420MI said:


> That looks like some killer dank. That 10 gram nug is a nice top. Hope there isn't a big stem in it. lol


Lmao right, I actually don't even want to smoke this baby it looks too damn good. I'm thinking about selling that particular nug, I just can't fade smoking it haha.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm incredibly high right now, this is some of the best tasting bud I ever smoked. Me and my boy STUPID high off a 2 gram blunt, I can't stop laughing. Watching Always Sunny In Philadelphia right now lls


----------



## KushClouds420 (Apr 8, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Lmao right, I actually don't even want to smoke this baby it looks too damn good. I'm thinking about selling that particular nug, I just can't fade smoking it haha.


I'd give you a good $150 for it. Considering the shit im smoking now, no doubt. Bud looks good. It must be sketchy as shit up there in Baltimore huh.


----------



## benton OG (Apr 8, 2013)

I have only bought a qtr of kush and it cost 140. Everyone here seems to be getting a major hook up or knows the grower.


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 8, 2013)

read ur post glad u came through on the mk , looks good


----------



## ginnithead (Apr 9, 2013)

how about you stick some in the post over here to good oul ireland and let me have a taste ha ha


----------

